# Schooling fish compatable for my Tank?



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I have a 29 gallon planted tank. The temp is 82 F, soft alkaline water. What schooling fish would be compatible for these parameters?


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

Depending on what else you have in your tank, the first fish that spring to mind are tetras or rasboras. I know that it's harder to find rasboras that school well but, there are some varieties out there. I have dwarf rasboras that are not tight schoolers but I've heard they will in larger numbers. The best schooler I've kept so far are rummy nose tetras.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Wire Fox Terror said:


> The best schooler I've kept so far are rummy nose tetras.


I had thought of them but was told they like cool waters.


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

What temps are you keeping your tank at now? Mine are kept at about 80 degrees and are have good coloring and school well. Also, many people keep them in 82F+ discus tanks so, I think you should be fine.


----------



## Gibby (Aug 5, 2009)

I have to go with Rummy Nose Tetras too. Mine are always following each other around in case they miss something. Cardinal Tetras, which last longer and IMHO look better against plants, and X-ray Tetras also seem to school quite well.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I had rummies in about 84 degrees (altums) they did great. I have one left that's gotta be like 10 years old.

dawntwister, cute little hammy.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

vancat said:


> I had rummies in about 84 degrees (altums) they did great. I have one left that's gotta be like 10 years old.


That is very interesting to know. For read they only live 5 yrs.


vancat said:


> dawntwister, cute little hammy.


The hamster is doing something different which is what I tend to do. My fish have suffered through my experiments. I don't dare move my plants anymore for lose a few fish when I do. Probably because I have red bag kitty litter in the substrate.

I am leaning towards the White Mountain Minnows for they have more color. I may get both. Thinking of just starting with a group of 10 for my 29 gallon tank. Will then just have 2 Dwarf Rainbows and 1 male Betta. I am going to wait a month to see if fish that I got an auction, which later found eat plants, breed so I have more to trade with.


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't know what you ended up doing but I just remembered that I also have a smaller school (7) of black neon tetras, which actually school quite a bit. They are really shimmery under my T5s and I just really like them. I thought I'd add this in case you were still looking at your options.


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

I have 10 gold white clouds in my 55g and they tend to stay together most of the time. But nothing like schooling rummy noses.

Is it okay to keep tank-raised white clouds in warmer temps even though they originally come from cooler (subtropical) waters? I ask because my tank is warmer than dawntwister's. 83 - 85 degrees without a heater...


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Well I got a few fish at an auction, which I found out later eat plants, amica splenden and pleco's. I am waiting for at least a month to trade them in for the schooling fish. Hoping that they will breed in a 10 gallon which I throw cuttings in. 

The Rummynose seem better schools but I don't think they are as hardy as the White Cloud. Also I read that the Rummynose red color depends on the quality of the tank. 

Sometimes I leave for 2wks and leave my tank alone for that time. Thus thinking I should just stick with hardy fish


----------



## merk1_99 (Dec 3, 2008)

White clouds do best in 66-72 degree waters. I keep mine in the basement unheated and the temp is at 66-68. They are breeding like crazy and have good coloration. I would be afraid 82 would be too warm for them and would most likely lead to short lifespans.

If you can get them in good cool water, I have found them to be extremely hardy. They love live and frozen food. Blackworms, bbs, frozen bloodworm, and good micro flakes are relished. I even feed mine springtails which they love and melano fruit flies. Stay away from hyedi as they are too big for the adults and will walk off the water and jump all over your fish room.
Currently I have about 75 6 wk juvies in a 4 gallon. In the next week or two it will be time to move them to the 29 gallon planted. In a large group like 75 they are exhibiting schooling behavior with about 50 of them tight and the rest on the fringes. 

Some may think they are boring but I sure love them.


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

ember tetras, they can tolerate your temps and they school well.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

marrow said:


> ember tetras, they can tolerate your temps and they school well.


I love those the most. They have more color than the White cloud and Rummynose. Now to find someone that sells them and will take my platy. Still hoping in a month I will have some pleco fry or ameca splenden fry to help drive down the cost of new fish.


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

What species of pleco?


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

S&KGray said:


> What species of pleco?


Pleco Inspector. I got them at an auction. They only get 4in. I thought that they would be great in my tank until I saw them sucking on my Hygro sunset plant a lot. Thus they are in a 10 gallon tank now. I was going to trade them in but I noticed 2 courting each other. Hope the amica splendon, another fish that I got at an auction, don't bother them. They had my Betta so terrified that he stayed under some moss.


----------



## S-KGray (Nov 29, 2008)

Ahh they are cool, I looked them up on planetcatfish.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=204


----------

